# Why Grow Ludwigia Pantanal



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

Why would you spend a lot of money to buy Ludwigia pantanal? It arrives almost dead/mushy/shreds. Most of the stems die off and whatever survives and grow, eventually gets stunted, infested with algae, looks awful and perish.

I might as well be happy with Ludwigia cuba. When grown well, it has a beautiful color, form and aquascaping benefit. The pantanal? - a fussy and ungrateful 'divael'.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Because if you can grow it well and keep it happy, you can sell it for $5 a stem.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

hehe, says the man with the pantanal as his avatar 

i blame tom barr... these pics make me want to grow pantanal.


----------



## Geminiluna (Jul 24, 2007)

wearsbunnyslippers said:


> hehe, says the man with the pantanal as his avatar
> 
> i blame tom barr... these pics make me want to grow pantanal.



Those pictures are gorgeous. And I'm just proud the two pantanal stems I got haven't completely melted down! I think I'll call that a victory enough. lol!


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

How big is this plant and why do you guys have such a hard time with it? I want some after seeing this.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I felt your frustration Cris. I tried growing this plant and you pretty much hit the nail on the head. IMO, not worth acquiring unless you know your source is a master at growing it already. Then comes packaging.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know why so many of you had difficulty in growing it. I am growing right now and it is really growing well without any special treatment for it. I started with 5 stems and currently have 15 or so even after i sold some few weeks back.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> I don't know why so many of you had difficulty in growing it. I am growing right now and it is really growing well without any special treatment for it. I started with 5 stems and currently have 15 or so even after i sold some few weeks back.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Care to part with a few stems? I want to buy some after seeing those pics!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> I don't know why so many of you had difficulty in growing it. I am growing right now and it is really growing well without any special treatment for it. I started with 5 stems and currently have 15 or so even after i sold some few weeks back.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


We need pix!! :icon_cool


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful I want some, too!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Sure and they are growing like crazy for me but i have some algae issues too so i have to take care of them first. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> We need pix!! :icon_cool


Don't have any recent ones than these but these were from a few weeks back when I trimmed and sold a few. I bought them from snail_chen and the stems arrived in very good condition. Other than that high light and iron in soft water along with regular fert regime was all it took.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Pix aint showing up malay... 

I think soft water is key to growing this plant. That and CO2.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree about the soft water, not too sure about co2. Ive had numerous times when my co2 doesnt turn on or is low and it still grows.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Dave-H said:


> Beautiful I want some, too!


Last month someone in Denver on another forum was selling some... for $10.00 and limit one! :eek5:


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry i figured i had removed the pics from my album after the sns was closed. I'll post it in the evening. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

sweet plant but 10 bucks a stem not that sweet


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

fooledyas said:


> sweet plant but 10 bucks a stem not that sweet


Lol yea, especially if you ended up killing it O_O!!!! 

if that happened to me (plants or animal) and it died I'd be in full blown RAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEE!!! >:[ 

I am not gonna spend that much money on expensive stuff and only have it die... which is why for now I stick with the cheap and easy to get stuff :icon_cool

Anyways, I think several people bought the person's plants, had a lot of different expensive plants that I've never heard of before. :eek5:


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah but the seller youre talking about has top notch plants. He has the best looking pantanal ive ever seen. Also no algae what so ever.


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> Sure and they are growing like crazy for me but i have some algae issues too so i have to take care of them first.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


No you don't! I'll risk it, heck what's a little algae among friends? I would love to send you a paypal payment for a stem or two.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

This is my old pic. Kind of leggy then but no signs of stunting or distress with lots of side shoots.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice! I have medium light, not high so I'm not sure I could pull this off. Really nice looking, though.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

6" a week of growth:

A bit washed out in this photo:










It's a weed. I do not like it, grows too fast.

The Tonia grew about 4x slower, 2" or so a week, not bad.
A good replacement is the L peruensis, nice deeper red burgandy color, slower growth.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Yea that L peruensis looks nice, too! I am excited to have to red in my tank...


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

How wide does this plant get? How does it compare to L. Aromatica or E. Stellatus in size?

I really want to try it... Temp preferences?


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Eden Marel said:


> Last month someone in Denver on another forum was selling some... for $10.00 and limit one! :eek5:


Another forum??? A good one? Which??


----------



## Bunbuku (Sep 19, 2010)

I got some Patanal on a trade but to me once it started to adapt to may tank it looked more like cuba. See it here>> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/72186-syngonathus-stream-5.html

When I went away for a week, it grew above the water surface and the leaves became teardrop shaped. It refused to turn back into its aquatic form when even submerged, so now its in a container growing emersed.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Dave-H said:


> Another forum??? A good one? Which??


APC, i visit it sometimes. It's ok.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> A good replacement is the L peruensis, nice deeper red burgandy color, slower growth.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


plus 1 on the Ludwigia peruensis, a grouping of several short stems amidst green plants is an effective color contrast. it seems to be algae repellant also.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

justlikeapill said:


> How wide does this plant get? How does it compare to L. Aromatica or E. Stellatus in size?
> 
> I really want to try it... Temp preferences?


It's like a L. cuba but upright with brighter tops. It prefers temperature in the low 70's, temperature close to 80 stunts it.

It could easily get ugly like beauty turned to beast or Dr. Jekyll becoming Mr. Hyde. :icon_eek:


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Is 75 ok? I am getting some in the mail pretty soon. These are my specs and I am worried that if YOU cNt grow it, Crispino, that I've got a Snowball's chance in *language removed*. You're a master!

Temp: 75 (can turn it down to 72 but 79 seems too cold. In the summer it can get to 78.)
Ph:5 during the day
Kh: 1-2 degrees
Gh: 3-4 degrees
Substrate: Aquasoil
Pressurized co2
Light: ADA Solar I 10 inches off the top of the tank
Fertilizing: E.I., extra K, Mg, Fe. 
Filter: Ecco 2236 in a 60-P

I have also ordered some ADA ECA to try. 

I am worried that even with all that, it won't live.


----------



## ZeusAlmightyShortLegs (Aug 2, 2017)

I never had issues with it nor do i have th algae problem or melting issue i started with 5 stems now 20+ in just a month


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

How finicky is it about trimming? Does it backbud easily like most ludwigias, or is there a chance of the bottom stem rotting, as with ludwigia cuba?


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Bananableps said:


> How finicky is it about trimming? Does it backbud easily like most ludwigias, or is there a chance of the bottom stem rotting, as with ludwigia cuba?


Likes high light and ferts. Grows fast when it gets going. I top and replant, no problem. Stems don't seem to go anywhere, so I usually toss them.


----------

